# J Rockett GTO (Guthrie Trapp Overdrive) demo vid



## Shredneck (Jul 24, 2012)

J Rockett is making some killer overdrive pedals! Check out the latest vid I did for them. Please subscribe to my youtube channel if you dig what you're listening to!  

Cheers,
Kris


----------



## WhiteFalcon (Jun 9, 2015)

Great demo!


----------



## Shredneck (Jul 24, 2012)

WhiteFalcon said:


> Great demo!


Thanks!


----------

